# Adding fans to a deli case



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, I was thinking about was to improve the refrigeration of a 10 ft long deli case. This unit doesn't have any evaporator fans and solo relies on a giant evaporator coil at the top and bottom to keep the temperature. It doesn't have any defrost mechanism besides a timer which turns the unit off ever night for a set amount of time.
Between the two ends of the unit, the temperature can vary by 5, 10 or more degrees Fahrenheit. I know if I put fans inside the unit to circulate air, it would make the temperature more even on both sides.
Aside from the temperature difference, the other main issue is that it currently takes about 12 hours or more to reach refrigeration temperatures. We have other large refrigerators that can reach the proper temperatures in just a few hours.
The main difference in the refrigeration process is just the evaporator fans. Our other refrigerators don't have any defrost systems other, the are just relying on defrosting after they reach the proper low temperature and the coils warm up. 

I'm just wondering does an evaporator fan really improve a refrigerator that much and is it worth setting up properly then? 
I was originally going to just set the fans up the circulate the air between the left and right side, but if blowing the air over the evaporator coils would produce better results, I rather do that.

And if so, Is it better to only have fans over the coils, or can the same results be possible with smaller fans over the coils, and then more fans around the deli case to provide air circulation. The evaporator coils don't have a lot of room around them, so the largest fan I could use is probably not to much larger than just a few inches (probably not much larger than some computer case fans.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You will find that a bunch of air movement will dry out the things in your cooler, unless they are in sealed plastic.

A small fan probably would not hurt any and could help with a more even temp.

BG


----------

